# Great Crested Grebes



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

My first of 2017, hopefully first of many.
Wonder if you get these colourful characters over the other side of the pond.
Mum carries her chicks on her back whilst Dad dives for fish. And if you are lucky enough to catch a viewing of their courtship dance, it is truly amazing.
This is acrylic on 16 x 12 MDF board.
C & C welcome,
Steve


----------

